
CDC guide to reopening was trashed by the Trump admin. It just leaked - deegles
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/05/cdc-guide-to-reopening-was-trashed-by-the-trump-admin-it-just-leaked/
======
Melting_Harps
To be entirely fair, the CDC also let a US passenger after arriving from Wuhan
free in February instead of quarantining her [1] and she was a walking vector
going throughout the area into the mall's shops and food courts. This was
particularly alarming as I was in the area coming down from Colorado for my
SpaceX interview, I spent most of my time in San Antonio (hotel and shops) and
got sick on my trip back only to read this while I was bedridden at home was
alarming!

They also let a patient out from quarantine who later tested positive, also in
San Antonio [2].

I think the trump administration was foolish to dismiss it entirely, in what
seems like an act of petty politics, but reviewing it and drawing data and
usecases from it would have been the smarter thing to do even if they didn't
want to give them credit.

I just hope the leaker took the necessary steps to protect themselves from any
backlash. This is what wikileak's role was supposed to be in Society, and
helped relieve the whistleblower from the potential fall-out. Instead it's
Founder is still in a cage in London, exposed to Corona himself and is
currently ill [3], awaiting extradition to the US for what will be a kangaroo-
court trial.

1: [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/02/cdc-released-a-woman-in-
texa...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/02/cdc-released-a-woman-in-texas-who-
tested-positive-for-the-coronavirus-totally-unacceptable.html)

2: [https://www.theblaze.com/news/san-antonio-mayor-blasts-
cdc-f...](https://www.theblaze.com/news/san-antonio-mayor-blasts-cdc-for-
releasing-man-into-public-who-later-tested-positive-for-coronavirus)

3: [https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/WikiLeaks-London-
court-d...](https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/WikiLeaks-London-court-delays-
Assange-15245094.php)

